# SNOW!!! Show us your snowy TT's!!



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Snow!! It's here again, seems like only last week that we had it. (It was February for me!)

I thought i'd post a pic of the TT as the snow is falling... Has anyone else snapped pics of the white stuff yet??

Plus it was an excuse to finally get a picture up of the smoothed V6 bumper and Phantom window surround and mirror caps!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Southern softy a couple of flakes and you panick :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

No snow down this way yet Greg, I hope we get some for 2 days and then it all goes; as the whole country seems to grind to a halt if there is more than 3 flakes ;-)

Is your windscreen surround painted or vinyl'd ?

Charlie


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Southern softy a couple of flakes and you panick :wink:


lol! I guess you Northern monkeys are used to the bitter cold!


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Charlie said:


> No snow down this way yet Greg, I hope we get some for 2 days and then it all goes; as the whole country seems to grind to a halt if there is more than 3 flakes ;-)
> 
> Is your windscreen surround painted or vinyl'd ?
> 
> Charlie


It's all been painted fella. One of my best mate's a car painter so it worked out a lot cheaper!


----------



## Dave-TT (Feb 24, 2009)

Ha It's snowing over in Reading as well, but my furby is nicely hidden in a multistory works car park  should be a fun drive home lots of wheel spin fun...... :lol:

Car look great by the way, have you had your wheels done as well? really does look gooooood :wink:

Dave


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Dave-TT said:


> Ha It's snowing over in Reading as well, but my furby is nicely hidden in a multistory works car park  should be a fun drive home lots of wheel spin fun...... :lol:
> 
> Car look great by the way, have you had your wheels done as well? really does look gooooood :wink:
> 
> Dave


Cheers Dave, yes I had the wheels painted in a graphite grey about 4 months back... Had my headlight inserts painted Phantom black too 8)


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

What part of teh v6 is smoothed? Mines had eth washer jets smoothed off


----------



## Dave-TT (Feb 24, 2009)

GRE608Y said:


> Dave-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Ha It's snowing over in Reading as well, but my furby is nicely hidden in a multistory works car park  should be a fun drive home lots of wheel spin fun...... :lol:
> ...


Sounds great mate, will have to pop over and have a look some time in the new year!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Looking nice Greg, the windscreen surround really sets if off. 8)


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm at work and looking out the window at a few flutters of snow in London.
Not enough to lay on the ground though and no pics.
So, as a reminder, here's a pic of my *'polystyrene Toyota lookalike TT' *the last time it snowed.
:twisted: Don't want that again :twisted: Was snowed in fof 2 days :twisted: 
John.


----------



## Wolf_uk (Jun 27, 2008)

GEM Come on thats nothing!








FEB THIS YEAR


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Pah, that's nothing!

I'll take your 6 inches and raise you another 3


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

KentishTT said:


> Pah, that's nothing!
> 
> I'll take your 6 inches and raise you another 3


That's your 9 inches is it?!


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

I will see you 9 inches and raise you 7 we got 16 the other day


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

No snow here


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

This was our poxy little flurry last year, winters not like they used to be when I was a kid growing up in the 70's! :lol: 
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=1545


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

It was even better in the 60's.............................so I'm told :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And better still in the 50s   8)


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Here"s mine. a fair bit of snow here. :roll:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

OOPS!. Think i may have miss read the thread title! :roll:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

View attachment 1


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

alij100 said:


> OOPS!. Think i may have miss read the thread title! :roll:


As long as she dosent mind sharing :wink:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

'sno sno' 'ere..


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

owned. take that corner a little too fast eh?



peter-ss said:


> View attachment 1


----------



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

A bit of snow tonight in Milan...but my TT was sleeping in garage....


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

wow, sounds like some of you have seen alot of winters :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## scottishloveknot (Feb 8, 2009)

outskirts of dundee today 


View attachment 1


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

peter-ss said:


> View attachment 1


I remember when you did this mate - still makes me cringe ;-)

Charlie


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

Sorry i cheated guys.. pics from 3 years ago  lol


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Where you do you get this snow stuff from... do halfords sell it


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> Where you do you get this snow stuff from... do halfords sell it


LMAO..LOL


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

alij100 said:


> OOPS!. Think i may have miss read the thread title! :roll:





alij100 said:


> Here"s mine. a fair bit of snow here. :roll:


I think you're the only one that read it correctly :wink: .

cheers


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

an oldy!


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

There was a light snow shower up here this afternoon leaving a slight dusting on the ground and cars


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Wak said:


> an oldy!


 What TT .. :lol: Do think those wheels suit the TT well...


----------



## coachvtt (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice Pic's keep them coming..
No Snow here in Sunny South Florida.
Oh! we did have a cold front roll in from the North. Temp went to oh! I'd say about 81 degrees  ...Sorry mates!


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

bobski said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > an oldy!
> ...


Agreed. what''s the name of those wheels?


----------



## scottishloveknot (Feb 8, 2009)

snowin heavy again near dundee more fun 2morrow!!!


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

Am i cheating... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: All ready for my 5:30am start. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Taking the TT as chances are the mondeo will get stuck up the top of the road


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Neb said:


> bobski said:
> 
> 
> > Wak said:
> ...


 Oh Neb now you are askin' .... :lol:

Avela .... Aveee.... Adiva..... Oh for f*ck sake i can remember.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

bobski said:


> Neb said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed. what''s the name of those wheels?
> ...


Allessio Vuelta's 18x8 ET35 :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Snowing again


----------



## appy1968 (Mar 5, 2009)

oh go on then.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

appy1968 said:


> oh go on then.


Did you climb on the roof to take that :lol:


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

T3RBO said:


> appy1968 said:
> 
> 
> > oh go on then.
> ...


 Are you a fiddler ?
:lol:


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Charlie said:


> peter-ss said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 1
> ...


I didn't enjoy driving back in it again tonight! Which ever route I take to work between Matlock and Chesterfield involves a bloody great hill! Hate it!


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

T3RBO said:


> appy1968 said:
> 
> 
> > oh go on then.
> ...


Was thinking the same.


----------



## appy1968 (Mar 5, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> appy1968 said:
> 
> 
> > oh go on then.
> ...


No, helped that I have a Loft Conversion so just opened the Velux!!
Shame about the bloody lamp post though


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Here you go...










More later... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

U sure theres even a TT there Rich. Thats Mad. Only a sprinkling here in Glasgow, back to Gloucester Thisafternoon flying into Brum and then a New Scooby WRX STI is waiting there to bring me back to glos


----------



## Sparks001 (Jun 18, 2007)

Some Pics!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Not out in the snow, but a nice warm garage:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Not a single flake here. :roll:


----------



## waTTford (Jan 19, 2009)

Loads here :x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

waTTford said:


> Loads here :x


This should be a smiley face like so  Enjoy


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

KentishTT said:


> Pah, that's nothing!
> 
> I'll take your 6 inches and raise you another 3


Hiya,
Is it me or can you just hear that total silence in this photo. No cars, no dogs, no people. Then when you step out you get that crunchy noise all to yourself and you just smile as you look back at your footprints. :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT4PJ said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> > Pah, that's nothing!
> ...


Yeah, that's exactly it: complete silence and peace


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Didn't get a picture, but I reckon the 20 or so white splodges on my windscreen this morning was snow flakes when they made contact originally.

So far it's just been chilly here. Think we'll get a bit on Sunday. Hopefully not too much, as I do get snowed in a bit here, so it'd be nice to wait for a week until I'm back at work so I have to work from home...


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

Woke up this morning and found this 










It really never snows here.. Maybe twice in 10 years


----------



## L13BUG (Dec 8, 2008)

IGLOO EDITION


----------



## rapid225 (May 30, 2009)

bah got a sidelight out!


----------



## jonnyb2b (May 6, 2009)

The miss's TT and our fav friends of the road, the white van driver.......+snow!!! :x = this...


----------



## Farky (Oct 20, 2009)

jonnyb2b said:


> The miss's TT and our fav friends of the road, the white van driver.......+snow!!! :x = this...


gutted, hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

As you can see in the pics no much snow,but very much cold temperature...


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

It's not quite that cold here; only managed about -3oC recently!

Here's a picture of my car in the snow when it hasn't been crashed.



I managed to have a bit of a play with the ESP today as well. Pretty impressive how it gets you moving!


----------



## gazwold (Sep 8, 2008)

here in Holland




























look at the wheels i had be doing donuts at work 1/2 hour before lol


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

marcelloTTc said:


>


That's a heat wave what are you talking about :lol: :lol: 
I show you cold in about January it doesn't get above 0 degrees Fahrenheit or negative 17 Celsius Nothing like rock hard nipples from stepping out the door :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Link to snow on TT in washington dc yesterday/lastnight...2+ feet (61+cm) . [smiley=bigcry.gif]

http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=4692379


----------



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

TTQ2K2 said:


> Link to snow on TT in washington dc yesterday/lastnight...2+ feet (61+cm) . [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=4692379


  in this case the only solution is to wait spring..........


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

Mine this morning during another heavy sprinkle..










this afternoon after it built itself a snowman, then put itself away in my half constructed timber garage...hopefully more on this when its finnished :roll:


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

With proper wintertires TT is a real joy in the snow!


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Snowed here on Friday and had to work from home ( :lol: )

Opened the curtains and got my camera and took a snap of the TT snowed in.

Will post it up shortly but talk about how great minds think alike!!!! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## 007TT (Mar 20, 2007)

5-6"


----------



## Americo (Jan 19, 2009)

We had our first Blizzard of the season yesterday ...and this is what I woke up to...


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Bojmobile (Aug 28, 2009)

XTR said:


>


Cool (no pun intended :lol: ) - photo!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Americo said:


> We had our first Blizzard of the season yesterday ...and this is what I woke up to...


Nice! That looks like propper snow - like you get in the Alps


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Bojmobile said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Great picture, Mr snowman is like saying, "look what I made with my bare twig hands" :lol:


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

a winter desktop perhaps?, one from a similar 2008 thread


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Just a dusting for us this morning .............it's a start though :roll:










Mark


----------



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

This afternoon,after three hours only...


----------



## L13BUG (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Another one of mine with 16inches of snow. Supposed to be another 10inches coming on Friday


----------



## Predator (Dec 23, 2008)

I had alot of fun on snow with summer tiers :lol: .. sorry for the low quality


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

what is this mystical snow you pommies talk about ..

and why is there white stuff all over your cars. sheesh.


----------



## Bennett101 (Apr 24, 2006)

I took mine out for a little spin this morning and it came back like this!!!










Love the Quattro in this weather though


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Bennett101 said:


> I took mine out for a little spin this morning and it came back like this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like yours has grown teeth... nice!


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

http://www.snowchains.co.uk/main/klack_and_go_pro_tech.htm#

time to crack these out! if you have them lol


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

GunnerGibson said:


> http://www.snowchains.co.uk/main/klack_and_go_pro_tech.htm#
> 
> time to crack these out! if you have them lol


Good idea, I heard a noise whilst I was driving coming from ahead of me...the oncoming traffic...thought someones engine was blown or something, it was the KLACKETY KLACKETY of the snow chains...but a very smart idea...will decrease the dangers of sliding on ice...


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

GunnerGibson said:


> http://www.snowchains.co.uk/main/klack_and_go_pro_tech.htm#
> 
> time to crack these out! if you have them lol


Did you see the video example for these chains.. there is a big foot demonstration with 70s groovy baby music, the hair is out of this world!!! see below... http://videos.snowchains.co.uk/videos/pro-tech.html


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

A couple from last year.....................


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Bennett101 said:


> I took mine out for a little spin this morning and it came back like this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pic ;-)

Charlie


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

GunnerGibson said:


> a winter desktop perhaps?, one from a similar 2008 thread


Is this J55TTCs car? I remember that thread, some great photos!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

SAJ77 said:


> GunnerGibson said:
> 
> 
> > a winter desktop perhaps?, one from a similar 2008 thread
> ...


Yeah that's it - I liked the shot taken from the rear...


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Naresh said:


> A couple from last year.....................


gorgeous!!


----------



## Bojmobile (Aug 28, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Bennett101 said:
> 
> 
> > I took mine out for a little spin this morning and it came back like this!!!
> ...


Why am I suddenly reminded of Christine - or Bender in the Futurama Episode "The Honking"! :lol:


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

wallstreet said:


> GunnerGibson said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.snowchains.co.uk/main/klack_and_go_pro_tech.htm#
> ...


haha

reminds me of my youth, locating my old mans 70s/80s porn collection..


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Guys

No BS, this was Gullane, East Lothian around midday today .. ! We've had threats of snow but nothing showing 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Naresh said:


> A couple from last year.....................


Cracking pic.

Still no snow here tbh


----------



## Waterdale (Oct 4, 2009)

Here's mine. Greetings from northern Norway


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

Lat night in Cannock:


----------



## Bojmobile (Aug 28, 2009)

Waterdale said:


> Here's mine. Greetings from northern Norway


Love the front bumper!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Afew of mine from this morning.
























A good start to the new year.


----------



## shires83 (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## Stuart Anderson (Dec 14, 2009)

Here's mine this morning.


----------



## TT_me (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

To England TT Owners... are you folks in Siberia or England.... wow I cannot believe the weather... it was a long ago when it Snowed New Year or Christmas... nice pictures... I am in frosty Belgium returning home to Geneve tomorrow wooHoo...cant wait.. oh there is no snow ...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Naresh said:


> A couple from last year.....................


My favourite 8)

one from my album ...


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

before she got warmed up


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

A few shots of my TT on a day out yesterday


----------



## Grahame Clayton (Feb 11, 2009)

A couple taken this morning after a light overnight dusting & a very hard frost


----------



## Ian_Mac (Jan 13, 2009)

After a little over night snow in the North East...


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Grahame Clayton said:


> A couple taken this morning after a light overnight dusting & a very hard frost


Wheels are looking good Grahame! :wink: 

Saj


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## Rubix (Apr 15, 2008)

Gsedge1 said:


> Lat night in Cannock:


I think I saw you the other day mate...your car looked immaculate! I'm just down the road in hednesford! (My TT is the one that looks like it's been rallying...lovely shade of brown though!! haha


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

It actually snowed down here and settled... took two buckets of water to clear the car today :lol:


----------



## Farky (Oct 20, 2009)

I left the house early this morning with the TT looking like this....


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

I kept finding my car was a snow plough today... if i could be bothered i'd raise the coilovers but it's an excuse to just hide in the warm. :lol:


----------



## leedo (Oct 17, 2008)

Just a light dusting!


----------



## rob1975 (Nov 2, 2009)

woke up this morning to this:-



so I stayed home!!


----------



## waTTford (Jan 19, 2009)

Fun driving today :lol:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Here's my TT in the snow.... not much to see as its garaged each night.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Still nothing down in kent, i want some.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ian222 said:


> Still nothing down in kent, i want some.


None?! 

This was my car this morning and it's been snowing all day. Just wondering if it'll be buried tomorrow... :lol:










Cheers

Rich


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > Still nothing down in kent, i want some.
> ...


Heard some in Surrey have no power in total 5,000!!!

We had a great sunshine day here in Geneva, would like the snow to melt now. We expect some snow over the next days. Not as insanely much as you folks.

Happy family time for all of you folks, dont risk driving in it.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallstreet said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > ian222 said:
> ...


I fancy a play and my wheels could do with a refurb anyway. It's only the fear of slipping into a kerb that's stopped me so far...  Been out in the BM though 

As I type this we have a northerly wind blowing snow horizontally. We must have over a foot by now... 8)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

At gthe start of the storm last night


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> At gthe start of the storm last night


Southern softy... :lol:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Got a bit now Rich, not as much as you though.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I think it's an Audi...


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

KentishTT said:


>


My old town, I love it...the CBOT is this real or did you photoshop it...


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

That's a windows media image - all photoshopped by someone with a lot more skills than me 

These are from this morning near canterbury in kent.

Excuse the iPhone pic quality!


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

KentishTT said:


> That's a windows media image - all photoshopped by someone with a lot more skills than me
> 
> These are from this morning near canterbury in kent.
> 
> Excuse the iPhone pic quality!


WOW, looking super clean in the snow...here the salty grey and brown turns the car into muck!!


----------



## TTrich (Sep 11, 2009)

Finally got a chance to grab a photo. Quite a distance from my window to the car


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Our cars this morning...










Plus this one on the walk to the supermarket... :lol:










I wonder what he did?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

white van is enough :lol: :lol:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

One of many taken a couple of days ago........................


----------



## thebigdog (May 13, 2009)

crap blackberry pic,but this is from tuesday night,it got worse after this...all the snow is now mainly ice!! :twisted:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Naresh said:


> One of many taken a couple of days ago........................


Naresh what kind of Camera are you using mate.

Nice one!!


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

wallstreet said:


> Naresh said:
> 
> 
> > One of many taken a couple of days ago........................
> ...


Cool photo!! Have you used the 'Tilt shift' technique to make it look like a miniature scene? (I heard about that technique on another thread on here....this forum is so educational  )

Saj


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

wallstreet said:


> Naresh said:
> 
> 
> > One of many taken a couple of days ago........................
> ...


Hi mate, I'm using an old Sony F717 as it allows shots to be taken easily from unusual angles. I then applied a tilt-shift effect which is something I learnt in photoshop recently. Here's another.......


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Naresh said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> > Naresh said:
> ...


Naresh I have decided that when it come to the time for you to part with your TT, im first in line!! (Are you coming to Santa Pod on the 24th?)

As for Tilt-shift, for anyone whos not good at Photoshop you can use this site. have fun! http://tiltshiftmaker.com


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

sixdoublesix said:


> As for Tilt-shift, for anyone whos not good at Photoshop you can use this site. have fun! http://tiltshiftmaker.com


Great link - thanks!

Ldn


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

A couple more..................


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

One from last year:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Naresh said:


> A couple more..................


Lucky you, I am amazed how clean your snow is always....almost immediately it is turned into a salty brown mulch...


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

I said it before but I'll say it again...
Really impressed with the TTs handling in the snow  
Got me home late Wednesday night through hilly, snow covered roads 
(with as much snow as this) without putting a foot wrong  
Sorry about the cheap, crap phone pic 

8) *Naresh your car looks great* 8) 
John.


----------



## farmo (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I left the TT out tonight for an hour and it got a thin covering.

A fair bit on the ground now.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Getting quite deep there. Where are you?

I think I'm good til Sunday for snow. So am going to escape to the city tomorrow and see if I can talk to people face-to-face for a bit.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Dash said:


> Getting quite deep there. Where are you?
> 
> I think I'm good til Sunday for snow. So am going to escape to the city tomorrow and see if I can talk to people face-to-face for a bit.


I'm near Canterbury in Kent.

Considering mine is parked on an inch or so of compacted snow - if you look how far the snow comes up the wheels on my wifes car and that has big tyres with a big aspect ration then it is getting deep.

We have a table in the garden with nearly 12" of snow on it now.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Well this was yesterday...










There's a TT in there somewhere...










Cheers

Rich


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> Well this was yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a light covering then Mr Integrale!


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Still waiting for this snow hardly any fell around kettering.  +4 on the dis today.


----------



## Pink Pussy (Sep 21, 2008)

Couple of pics ,


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice pics PP


----------



## Lethallizzle (Sep 6, 2009)

peter-ss said:


> View attachment 1


Copy cat...i did the same :-( poor TT's


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Naresh said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Well this was yesterday...
> ...


A mere dusting Mr Naresh... :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Bloody hell Rich how long has it been like that?

We've had a few inches and half the schools shut. My missus was off for 3 days. Nothing like that though


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Hark said:


> Bloody hell Rich how long has it been like that?
> 
> We've had a few inches and half the schools shut. My missus was off for 3 days. Nothing like that though


Been pretty bad down south as you can see. Not even Quattro or ESP is getting you out of that mess. Mine is tucked inside the garage and will probably get it washed tomorrow!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Think mine needs a haircut:

Oh, and the pic posted a bit above of the kingfisher TT photoshopped


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Not much snow left now.

This was our road this morning - there's still a lot more on the drive but the cars going past on the road have reduced it to this outside.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hark said:


> Bloody hell Rich how long has it been like that?


About a week now. Everytime we dig a car out another load follows. It even made the local news... :lol:






and then the national weather man pushed some BBC language barriers... :lol:






Cheers

Rich


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Ive decided to leave the TT at home until the weather clears. These conditions hammer our beloved cars. Im taking the Peugeot 307 for the foreseeable future! Oh can that baby slide! 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Wife took 2.5 hours to get to work today. :roll:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Hark said:


> Wife took 2.5 hours to get to work today. :roll:


Took me an hour to go 3 miles after dropping off my son at nursery! If the parents are rich enough to afford Q7's, Cayennes, Ranges, have the courtesy to be able to drive them sensibly please!! It was a nightmare in the school car park this morning because they're afraid of a 2 tonne 4X4 slipping in a bit of snow! :evil: Also got stuck behind a couple of accidents.................on a clear, snow free road full of slow moving traffic!


----------



## gram (May 4, 2009)

I got a nice pic of the car yesterday


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Hark said:


> Wife took 2.5 hours to get to work today. :roll:


How about the mistress?


----------



## pinky (May 21, 2009)

A few of mine


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Heres a few snap shotted from my video, Except the last 1


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

at least 10 to 12 inches and still going....


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

pinky said:


> A few of mine


Do you have blue wheels? They look cool 8)


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

This morning


----------



## L13BUG (Dec 8, 2008)

today  








yesterday


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

peter-ss said:


> This morning


Your car is coming along nicely! 8)


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Harv3y said:


> Heres a few snap shotted from my video, Except the last 1


So your the one that owns that TT..!! Finally solves my question about what wheels they are..

Where did you get them? v.nice!


----------



## SRPII (Jun 1, 2009)

Wak said:


> an oldy!


Wak, what wheels are these? - imo they look the nuts...


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Rubix said:


> Gsedge1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lat night in Cannock:
> ...


I'm down the road again in Burntwood, You haven't visited my Staffordshire Thread!!


----------



## stoffi (Jul 17, 2007)

Are you trying to convert it into a Veyron?! :roll:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

stoffi said:


> Are you trying to convert it into a Veyron?! :roll:


It just ate a snow cone, I can see the MOUTH on the back smiling at us!


----------



## Sheard_uk (Oct 25, 2009)

two weeks ago in sunny Leicester


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

stoffi said:


> Are you trying to convert it into a Veyron?!


Wow, that's pretty stunning snow form! Should post that pic on other Euro TT sites .. they'd love it for sure! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

